# Ce n'est jamais qu'un 13 qui se prolonge.



## Ciara

Bonjour!
Does anyone know what Picouly is trying to say in the highlighted below?

Bon, d'accord, mon général. Mais ça devra rester un secret entre nous.
- Cela va de soi, jeune homme. Courcel, fermez la porte, je vous prie.
Je récite au général ma fiche « Après ».
- Intéressant. Très intéressant. Je savais bien que ce numéro 130 sur la porte allait nous porter chance. *Ce n'est jamais qu'un 13 qui se prolonge*. N'est-ce pas, jeune homme ?
- Ma mère serait d'accord avec vous, mon général.

Merci!


----------



## Sev

The number of the door is 130. 13 is a number supposed to bring luck. That's why the character says that "130" is a "13" a little bit longer, thus it brought them luck.


----------



## Jabote

Sev said:
			
		

> 13 is a number supposed to bring luck.


 
... others say it brings *bad* luck !


----------



## charlie2

Sev said:
			
		

> 13 is a number supposed to bring luck.


Sorry if I side-track a bit, is that a general French belief ?


----------



## Jabote

charlie2 said:
			
		

> Sorry if I side-track a bit, is that a general French belief ?


 
I'm not sure if it is *only* a French belief, but it is a French belief...


----------



## Sev

> ... others say it brings *bad* luck !


 True. In the context of Ciara's text it was good luck, that's why I forgot to mention it.


> Sorry if I side-track a bit, is that a general French belief ?


 I know that the German also believe that.As for the others...let's wait for some superstitious...


----------



## Jabote

Sev said:
			
		

> True. In the context of Ciara's text it was good luck, that's why I forgot to mention it.
> I know that the German also believe that.As for the others...let's wait for some superstitious...


 
It is a belief on this side of the pond as well...


----------



## Ciara

Its considered unlucky here as well.
How do you think I should translate the sentence into English?
Extended 13s are rare?!


----------



## kiolbassa

Sev said:
			
		

> The number of the door is 130. 13 is a number supposed to bring luck. That's why the character says that "130" is a "13" a little bit longer, thus it brought them luck.



13 is a bad luck number in most Catholic countries (the Last Supper) and the further south you go the worse it gets. But even in the States - no hotels have a 13th floor and no hotel rooms are number 13. Friday the 13th is notorious.
People for whom it is good luck are probably just deliberately swimming against the current ...?


----------



## la grive solitaire

"Ce n'est jamais qu'un 13 qui se prolonge."  How about:  It's just long for 13,  or  It's the long form of 13.

As for the number *13*, perhaps the explanation of why it brings luck is later in the text. It does seem important. Picouly was one of *13*  children. I wondered about  the name of the building in London where this conversation is taking place--St. Stephen's--and looked it up. It's also the name of the London tower where the *13*-ton bell, Big Ben, strikes the hours. And, of course, Ben is a homonym for "been". It all seems to fit in a text about the past--time/clock/bell tolling the hour-- surely no coincidence. (And there's the interesting word play, too: trei*ze* *zé*ro)


----------



## valerie

Ciara said:
			
		

> How do you think I should translate the sentence into English?
> Extended 13s are rare?!



The meaning is: 
I knew this number 130 on the door would be lucky for us, it is no more than an extended 13


----------



## Gil

"It's nothing but an outstretched 13."

Autre possibilité:  changer le chiffre en anglais (7 et 77 ou 777) .  (Éviter le 666)


----------



## kiolbassa

Gil said:
			
		

> "It's nothing but an outstretched 13."
> 
> Autre possibilité:  changer le chiffre en anglais (7 et 77 ou 777) .  (Éviter le 666)



Gil - je ne comprends pas l'autre possibilité. Pourquoi changer le chiffre en anglais? did I miss something? 
(and why 777 but not 666?)


----------



## timpeac

Sorry guys, I have to disagree with you here (and given that there are so many of you and just one of me this is not going to be fun).

Remember the original phrase was *Ce n'est jamais qu'un 13 qui se prolonge*

Surely "it is never that a 13 is prolonged" I know that's literal, but how can that end up meaning pretty much the opposite that everyone seems to be suggesting just to pick a couple of examples "it's nothing but an outstreached 13" "it is no more than an extended 13".

I would suggest that "13" has a negative connotation here and that the person is saying "I knew 13*0* would be lucky because an (unlucky) 13 never gets streached out".


----------



## fetchezlavache

timpeac i think you misunderstood the french sentence. 

it doesn't mean it is never that a 13 is prolonged.

ce n'est jamais que = _ce n'est que_ with a bit more emphasis = c'est seulement = it's only.


----------



## timpeac

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> timpeac i think you misunderstood the french sentence.
> 
> it doesn't mean it is never that a 13 is prolonged.
> 
> ce n'est jamais que = _ce n'est que_ with a bit more emphasis = c'est seulement = it's only.


 
Oh, Ok Fetchez, thanks for making that clear. So "ce n'est jamais que" means "it is really only ..."

Thanks for the info, but could you explain the grammar of it to me? Could "ce n'est jamais que" ever mean "it is never that"? I was only ever taught that "ne jamais" meant "never" Also, could you think of any other sentences where "jamais" is used as an intensifier in that way? It'll help me move this to my active vocabulary. Thanks

Edit - I now see part of the problem, I missed out reading the "qui" after the 13. "jamais" is synonymous with "rien d'autre" here then, right?


----------



## Cath.S.

timpeac said:
			
		

> Oh, Ok Fetchez, thanks for making that clear. So "ce n'est jamais que" means "it is really only ..."
> 
> Thanks for the info, but could you explain the grammar of it to me?* Could "ce n'est jamais que" ever mean "it is never that"?* I was only ever taught that "ne jamais" meant "never" Also, could you think of any other sentences where "jamais" is used as an intensifier in that way? It'll help me move this to my active vocabulary. Thanks
> 
> Edit - I now see part of the problem, I missed out reading the "qui" after the 13. "jamais" is synonymous with "rien d'autre" here then, right?


Salut Tim ! 
it is never that = cela n'arrive jamais que... 
_Ce n'est jamais que..._ est à rapprocher de _ce n'est rien que..._
Je ne sais pas comment l'expliquer, cette expression, ça m'énerve. 
Je ne peux que confirmer l'interprétation de nos autres camarades.


----------



## Agnès E.

We sometimes use "jamais" as "parfois" in the following phrase:
"avez-vous jamais..." = "avez-vous parfois", "vous est-il déjà arrivé de..."
"Avez-vous jamais vu une aussi belle voiture?"

NOTE : it is some old French, anyway. But it still exists.


----------



## timpeac

egueule said:
			
		

> Salut Tim !
> it is never that = cela n'arrive jamais que...
> _Ce n'est jamais que..._ est à rapprocher de _ce n'est rien que..._
> Je ne sais pas comment l'expliquer, cette expression, ça m'énerve.
> Je ne peux que confirmer l'interprétation de nos autres camarades.


 
Merci Egueule. Oui je ne doutais pas mes amis français ci-dessus après que Fetchez m'a éclairé l'expression. C'est juste que j'aurais mal compris cette expression, dont je connais bien tous les mots un par un, et ça m'énerve puisque j'ai très peu appris pour éviter de tels malentendus au futur... De toute façon je peux accepter que c'est plutôt comme "rien d'autre" et moitié le problème c'était que j'avais mal lu le "qui" aussi.


----------



## Cath.S.

Le Robert me dit en confidence que_ jamais_ a deux sens. Le premier, qui nous intéresse ici : 

en en temps quelconque, un jour

jamais <= _jam + magis (Lat. déjà, yet + plus, more)._

Il est vrai que de nos jours ce sens est en passe de devenir obsolescent dans le langage parlé du moins.


----------



## timpeac

Agnes E. said:
			
		

> We sometimes use "jamais" as "parfois" in the following phrase:
> "avez-vous jamais..." = "avez-vous parfois", "vous est-il déjà arrivé de..."
> "Avez-vous jamais vu une aussi belle voiture?"
> 
> NOTE : it is some old French, anyway. But it still exists.


 
Oui, merci Agnes, J'avais pensé à ça mais il me semble que cet usage de "jamais" est un peu différent? C'est semblable à "ever" en anglais dans tes phrases, et je ne pense pas que ça marche dans la phrase du 13. Je sais une chose, du moins, c'est que pour moi le 13 ça porte malheur!! 

Edit - ah ok. Merci de l'étymolgie Egueule. Il semble qu'Agnes ait bien vu alors. "yet more" hmmm ok ça gaze


----------



## Cath.S.

Hum, j'avais mal écouté Robert,  il avait autre chose à nous dire :

_Ne...jamais que_
_= en aucun temps...autre chose que_
_ex_
_ce n'est jamais qu'une enfant._


----------



## Agnès E.

Tim, la définition du dictionnaire Robert est la suivante, pour le sens indiqué dans la phrase de Ciara:

"par extension, ne jamais... que = après tout, somme toute. _Ce n'est jamais qu'un enfant. Ça ne fait jamais que cent francs de plus."

_Est-ce plus clair maintenant? Ce n'est jamais qu'une expression de plus à apprendre !!


----------



## timpeac

Agnes E. said:
			
		

> Tim, la définition du dictionnaire Robert est la suivante, pour le sens indiqué dans la phrase de Ciara:
> 
> "par extension, ne jamais... que = après tout, somme toute. _Ce n'est jamais qu'un enfant. Ça ne fait jamais que cent francs de plus."_
> 
> Est-ce plus clair maintenant? Ce n'est jamais qu'une expression de plus à apprendre !!


 
Oui c'est maintenant tellement clair que j'en suis presque aveugle!! 

Merci mes amis, j'en massacrerai un peu moins votre langue au futur!


----------



## esteban

???????
Hem, désolé de venir vous embeter avec mes questions, mais j'aurais souhaité savoir à quelle conclusion vous etes arrivés (_AH! comment on accorde "arrivés" ????????_)...dans la phrase "ce n'est jamais qu'un 13 qui se prolonge", le 13 "porte-t-il bonheur ou malheur"?????
Moi j'opterais clairement pour le premier...
*
Ce n'est jamais qu'un 13 qui se prolonge *= *En somme, 130 n'est qu'un 13 qui se prolonge = je ne vois pas pourquoi on devrait se faire du souci puisque 130 n'a en commun avec le 13 (qui est un chiffre qui porte malheur) uniquement les deux premiers chiffres 1 et 3 (en ajoutant un 0 au numéro 13, on le "prolonge" au numéro 130) = il n'y a aucune raison de penser que 130 porte malheur... ce n'est pas parce qu'il "ressemble" un peu au 13, qu'il porterait lui aussi malheur.

*Bref j'espère que vous comprenez ce que je suis en train de vous demander...


----------



## Cath.S.

esteban said:
			
		

> ???????
> Hem, désolé de venir vous emb*ê*ter avec mes questions, mais j'aurais souhaité savoir à quelle conclusion vous etes arrivés (_AH! comment on accorde "arrivés" ????????_)...comme tu l'as fait.  dans la phrase "ce n'est jamais qu'un 13 qui se prolonge", le 13 "porte-t-il bonheur ou malheur"?????
> Moi j'opterais clairement pour le premier...
> 
> *Ce n'est jamais qu'un 13 qui se prolonge *= *En somme, 130 n'est qu'un 13 qui se prolonge = je ne vois pas pourquoi on devrait se faire du souci puisque 130 n'a en commun avec le 13 (qui est un chiffre qui porte malheur) uniquement les deux premiers chiffres 1 et 3 (en ajoutant un 0 au numéro 13, on le "prolonge" au numéro 130) = il n'y a aucune raison de penser que 130 porte malheur... ce n'est pas parce qu'il "ressemble" un peu au 13, qu'il porterait lui aussi malheur.*
> 
> Bref j'espère que vous comprenez ce que je suis en train de vous demander...


Je suis d'accord avec toi, il me semble clair que le 13 porte bonheur dans le texte de Picouly.


----------



## timpeac

esteban said:
			
		

> Moi j'opterais clairement pour le premier...
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Salut Esteban. Oui tu as raison. Il y a eu un peu de confusion parce que dans bien des pays, l'Angleterre y incluse, 13 ne porte jamais rien d'autre que le malheur. Ce sens est tellement fort que nous avions du mal à croire que cela puisse porter bonheur dans d'autres pays.
> 
> En anglais si on disait "I'm not surprised that room 130 brought us luck since it's just a 13 with a bit added on" personne ne saurait ce que tu voulais dire.


----------



## julieb01

Le fait que le nombre 13 porte bonheur ou malheur dépend surtout des personnes. Pour beaucoup de personnes, ce n'est pas concevable d'être 13 autour d'une table pour un dîner mais d'un autre côté la française des jeux (société qui organise les lotteries et les jeux de grattage) font de très gros bénéfices les vendredi 13 !


----------



## esteban

esteban said:
			
		

> ???????
> Hem, désolé de venir vous embeter avec mes questions, mais j'aurais souhaité savoir à quelle conclusion vous etes arrivés (_AH! comment on accorde "arrivés" ????????_)...dans la phrase "ce n'est jamais qu'un 13 qui se prolonge", le 13 "porte-t-il bonheur ou malheur"?????
> Moi j'opterais clairement pour le premier...
> *
> Ce n'est jamais qu'un 13 qui se prolonge *= *En somme, 130 n'est qu'un 13 qui se prolonge = je ne vois pas pourquoi on devrait se faire du souci puisque 130 n'a en commun avec le 13 (qui est un chiffre qui porte malheur) uniquement les deux premiers chiffres 1 et 3 (en ajoutant un 0 au numéro 13, on le "prolonge" au numéro 130) = il n'y a aucune raison de penser que 130 porte malheur... ce n'est pas parce qu'il "ressemble" un peu au 13, qu'il porterait lui aussi malheur.
> 
> *Bref j'espère que vous comprenez ce que je suis en train de vous demander...




OOOOUUUUUUUPPPPPSSSSS
Pardon je voulais dire "moi j'opterais clairement pour le *deuxième*" du coup vous ne pouvez plus etre d'accord avec moi (snif!). Relisez mon explication, elle était censée donner des arguments en faveur du "le 13 porte malheur" (je n'avais aucune idée que le 13 portait bonheur dans certains pays, j'ai encore du mal à le croire...)...
Merci pour l'accord egueule (si jamais pour l'accent circonflexe, je n'arrive pas à le faire sur mon ordinateur...).


----------



## la grive solitaire

timpeac said:
			
		

> En anglais si on disait "I'm not surprised that room 130 brought us luck since it's just a 13 with a bit added on" personne ne saurait ce que tu voulais dire.



What timpeac wrote made me think... It's true, but if it were written like this, it would certainly be understood :
"I knew that the number 130 on the door would bring us luck because it's just a 13 with a zero stuckon/tacked on the end." (Je savais bien que ce numéro 130 sur la porte allait nous porter chance. Ce n'est jamais qu'un 13 qui se prolonge.)

There's still something strange about 13 being a lucky number. I think that it must be deliberate and have something to do with this particular text.


----------



## Cath.S.

julieb01 said:
			
		

> Le fait que le nombre 13 porte bonheur ou malheur dépend surtout des personnes. Pour beaucoup de personnes, ce n'est pas concevable d'être 13 autour d'une table pour un dîner mais d'un autre côté la française des jeux (société qui organise les lo*t*eries et les jeux de grattage) font de très gros bénéfices les vendredi 13 !


Je connais plein de gens qui tentent leur chance aux jeux les vendredis 13, d'ailleurs, après-demain...


----------



## julieb01

Exactement !


----------



## charlie2

kiolbassa said:
			
		

> Gil - je ne comprends pas l'autre possibilité. Pourquoi changer le chiffre en anglais? did I miss something?
> (and why 777 but not 666?)


I am not Gil.  
The number 666 is apparently the Devil's number.
Why change the number?
Since 13 is considered lucky by the French, etc. but _not_ by the English-speaking people, keeping the number 13 for the English speaking readers will not work in context. Gil is therefore suggesting that it be changed to, say, 7 which is considered a lucky number by them.
If I guessed wrong, Gil or the others will let you and me know.


----------



## Agnès E.

You are right, Charlie, and I consider Gil's suggestion as very smart and suitable (dare I say: as usual?).


----------



## Cath.S.

charlie2 said:
			
		

> I am not Gil.
> The number 666 is apparently the Devil's number.
> Why change the number?
> Since 13 is considered lucky by the French, etc. but _not_ by the English-speaking people, keeping the number 13 for the English speaking readers will not work in context. Gil is therefore suggesting that it be changed to, say, 7 which is considered a lucky number by them.
> If I guessed wrong, Gil or the others will let you and me know.


For China, it would have to be 8, wouldn't it  . Or 888?
666 is the number that represents the antechrist in saint John's _Apocalypse_.


----------



## charlie2

egueule said:
			
		

> For China, it would have to be 8, wouldn't it  . Or 888?
> 666 is the number that represents the antechrist in saint John's _Apocalypse_.


Yes, it is either 3 or 8 or combination of both. 7 is not that good. There are seven dishes in the meal served after a funeral service.
As for 666, my source is the movie Omen.
That's why we say Il y a toujours une autre façon de se rendre à Rome. (One misquote again and I will never be able to make it to bed.)


----------



## Cath.S.

charlie2 said:
			
		

> As for 666, my source is the movie Omen.


Nous n'avons pas les mêmes valeurs !


----------



## charlie2

egueule said:
			
		

> Nous n'avons pas les mêmes valeurs !


Nous sommes à Rome quand même?


----------



## Benjy

ahem. bien que je sois super content de cette petite discussion qui se developpe sur les numéros porte-bonheur j'ai peur que ce fil degénère en chat.


----------



## Gil

charlie2 said:
			
		

> I am not Gil.
> The number 666 is apparently the Devil's number.
> Why change the number?
> Since 13 is considered lucky by the French, etc. but _not_ by the English-speaking people, keeping the number 13 for the English speaking readers will not work in context. Gil is therefore suggesting that it be changed to, say, 7 which is considered a lucky number by them.
> If I guessed wrong, Gil or the others will let you and me know.



Merci.  Tu expliques ça mieux que moi.  L'adaptation du message (ça veut dire changer quelque chose dans le sens) à la culture du lecteur destinataire de façon à obtenir un effet comparable est un procédé accepté en traduction.  Dans le cas qui nous intéresse, il faut être prudent. Si la Grive a raison dans le message #10 et que le roman fourmille de références au chiffre 13, ce serait une très mauvaise idée de le changer.  Sinon, l'important c'est le plaisir qu'en retire le lecteur.


----------



## Wordsmyth

Agnes E. said:
			
		

> We sometimes use "jamais" as "parfois" in the following phrase:
> "avez-vous jamais..." = "avez-vous parfois", "vous est-il déjà arrivé de..."
> "Avez-vous jamais vu une aussi belle voiture?"
> 
> NOTE : it is some old French, anyway. But it still exists.


A belated comment in this week-old thread, but it may add another nuance to understanding "Ce n'est jamais qu'un 13 qui se prolonge":

Originally, French words such as jamais, rien, plus, aucun, personne, ... had only affirmative meanings. The negation was the "*ne*". So :

ne ... jamais (not ... ever, >> never)
ne ... rien (not ... anything, >> nothing)
ne ... aucun (not ... any, >> no [adj.])  
ne ... personne (not ... someone, >> no-one)

Usage (dropping the "ne": "J'en sais rien"; and single-word replies: "Jamais !", "Rien !") transformed these words into negatives -- either exclusively ('rien') or just sometimes ('jamais', cf Agnès' examples).

So we now have the charming paradox of words that can mean 'x' and 'the opposite of x' : fortunately usually distinguishable by the context.

Applying this to "Ce n'est jamais qu'un 13 qui se prolonge", the 'ne' goes with 'que' (='only'), leaving jamais as an affirmative, coming neatly back to fetchez's "_ce n'est que_ with a bit more emphasis".

For that emphasis, I'd probably use "It's really only a ..." or "After all, it's only a ..."

W


----------



## Ciara

So, the 13 is unlucky in this context but it does not bother the general.....I was thinking of maybe using one of the following:
"After all it's only a 13 with a 0 at the end of it"
or
"It's really only an extended 13.."

Thank you so much for all your explanations and suggestions.


----------



## Sev

Ciara said:
			
		

> So, the 13 is unlucky in this context but it does not bother the general.....I was thinking of maybe using one of the following:
> "After all it's only a 13 with a 0 at the end of it"
> or
> "It's really only an extended 13.."
> 
> Thank you so much for all your explanations and suggestions.



Erm...no, the 13 is *lucky * in his context, and the meaning of the general's sentence is "13 is close to 130, that's why 130 brought us luck". The general says _Je savais bien que ce numéro 130 sur la porte allait nous porter chance. _ He knew that 130 was a kind of "*lucky* number."


----------



## LV4-26

Why not keep the number 13 (and 130) and add a footnote explaining that this number is sometimes considered as bringing luck in France.

I know that adding footnotes is a controversial issue among translators but wouldn't you agree that this sentence deserves one ?


----------



## Cath.S.

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Why not keep the number 13 (and 130) and add a footnote explaining that this number is sometimes considered as bringing luck in France.
> 
> I know that adding footnotes is a controversial issue among translators but wouldn't you agree that this sentence deserves one ?


I second this. Most readers would just fail to understand the sentence without a footnote.


----------



## timpeac

egueule said:
			
		

> I second this. Most readers would just fail to understand the sentence without a footnote.


 
This surprises me. Personally there is nothing I hate more than footnotes in a translation of a novel. It brings you out of the story and reminds you you are reading, and moreover not reading the original.

Personally I would prefer pretty much any solution, arguably even not quite getting the reference - it is cultural after all - rather than adding a footnote.


----------



## LV4-26

timpeac said:
			
		

> It brings you out of the story and reminds you you are reading, and moreover not reading the original.


Is this what you'd call "unwanted suspension of belief" ? 



> Personally I would prefer pretty much any solution, arguably even not quite getting the reference - it is cultural after all - rather than adding a footnote.


I understand. This is why I mentionned this solution was debatable. I don't mind them too much if they're very scarce.

.


----------



## timpeac

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Is this what you'd call "unwanted suspension of belief" ?
> .


 
Hehe, very good . This is a good illustration of the difference between involuntary and unwanted!


----------

